# Fly tyers dungeon



## tails (Mar 10, 2012)

Please let us know how it holds up, just looked up the prices and would be glad to switch over.


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Never used EP fibres - didn't like the feel or the price of the stuff. Steve Farrar's flash blend & DNA products are my go-to choices on synthetics closely followed by Super Hair or Unique Hair. Not tried FTD yet - Saltwaterflies.com usually see's my trade.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

EP fibers, or Neerhair if you remember that, are the basic fibers used to make woven polypropylene macrame yarn. It's cheap, you can cut it to length and comb it out into the single fibers. You can also still get Neerhair. I buy it in dark gray since EP doesn't have that color. Thanks for the tip on FTD, I had not heard of them.


----------



## bboyet2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Think the dungeon stuff is called Kongo hair? Or something... But it's quality. All his stuff is the right price too


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Every year around christmas the owner takes orders for gift bags and you can get a ton of different materials cheap. It is like a large sample pack. I recommend signing up and he will send out an order form in the fall.


----------

